# Fender Roller For Sale on ebay



## Lrggarge (Jan 7, 2010)

I know several folks have been looking for a fender roller, this just poped up on fee-pay


http://cgi.ebay.com/BICYCLE-FENDER-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0f420edc


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd love one, but they always end up going for big bucks...


----------



## Rick Palmer (Oct 11, 2011)

*Thanks for the heads up .*

I just checked on ebay, and the item was no longer available, so still looking.  I would really like to score an old Pfaff roller.  Come on, someone must know where one is hiding.  I appreciate the replys very much.  Thanks, Rick


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Oct 11, 2011)

Might want to look at how old this thread is.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 1, 2012)

*hello*

i   am making  one  dont look  to hard to me and i wont  have  100.00 in it   i  dont think
chucksoldbikes


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine is forsale


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 3, 2012)

I ended up buying a mini benchtop english wheel off ebay. Now, if I only had time to build a workbench for it!!


----------

